
Show HN: ifcfg.net - namidark
http://ifcfg.net/readme
======
coderholic
Check out [http://ipinfo.io](http://ipinfo.io) too, which has both an
uncluttered website and a simple API, eg:

    
    
        $ curl ipinfo.io
        {
          "ip": "67.188.232.131",
          "hostname": "c-67-188-232-131.hsd1.ca.comcast.net",
          "city": "Mountain View",
          "region": "California",
          "country": "US",
          "loc": "37.385999999999996,-122.0838",
          "org": "AS7922 Comcast Cable Communications, Inc.",
          "phone": 650
        }
    
        $ curl ipinfo.io/geo
        {
          "ip": "67.188.232.131",
          "city": "Mountain View",
          "region": "California",
          "country": "US",
          "loc": "37.385999999999996,-122.0838",
          "phone": 650
        }
    
        $ curl ipinfo.io/org
        AS7922 Comcast Cable Communications, Inc.
        
        $ curl ipinfo.io/8.8.8.8/org
        AS15169 Google Inc.
    

More details available at
[http://ipinfo.io/developers](http://ipinfo.io/developers)

~~~
xux
I find this really disturbing:

[http://ipinfo.io/recent](http://ipinfo.io/recent)

Might not want to display people's data like that.

~~~
coderholic
What do you mean by "people's" data? It's information about an IP address that
is completely public. You could find it by going to ipinfo.io/<any random IP
address>, or by using various tools or other websites to look it up.

~~~
joshu
It's the recent accesses by those IP addresses as well. Don't be thick.

~~~
coderholic
It's a sample of IPs that have recently been looked up, which doesn't
necessarily mean that IP visited the site or used the API.

~~~
coderholic
@prawn (sorry can't reply directly) - interesting, I didn't think this was a
big deal at all. Can you explain your reservations?

The page is actually only there for SEO purposes, so that google indexes these
IPs without me having to go to the trouble of building a site map. If there's
genuine concerns or issues with that page then I'll kill it.

------
tptacek
You should keep adding stuff to this. You're right, with the exception of your
IP address, most of this information is crudded up either with ads or with
archaic 90's web interfaces.

~~~
namidark
Thanks for the positive feed back :) I'm open to ideas -- its been a fun
little project to learn Scala with.

------
dsl
Just a heads up, anything that allows you to get your external IP address will
eventually get hardcoded into a shareware application of some sorts or used by
a botnet.

There is a reason all the popular sites are "slow to respond" or make you jump
through CAPTCHA or rate-limit hoops.

------
gburt
Find a way to make this profitable please. I'd love to use it, but I don't
want it to disappear!

~~~
namidark
Source is on github over at [https://github.com/joshrendek/scala-ifcfg-
api](https://github.com/joshrendek/scala-ifcfg-api)

If you have play 2.2.1 in your path its as simple as running `play dist` and
moving the zip over to your server, and running the shell script play creates
:)

------
hammadfauz
To avoid relying on external sources, I use expect, to telnet into my router
and get the ip address of its public interface. Here's an example expect
script.

[http://serverfault.com/questions/89114/finding-the-public-
ip...](http://serverfault.com/questions/89114/finding-the-public-ip-address-
in-a-shell-script/501282#501282)

------
devNoise
This looks interesting, but my knowledge of networking acronyms is lacking.
While I know what RBL is, I'm not sure what AS is. Since I'm having trouble
coming up with a search string to give me the answer, I'm asking for some
help. Thanks

~~~
coderholic
"Within the Internet, an Autonomous System (AS) is a collection of connected
Internet Protocol (IP) routing prefixes under the control of one or more
network operators that presents a common, clearly defined routing policy to
the Internet", from
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autonomous_System_Number](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autonomous_System_Number)

~~~
devNoise
Thanks, that helped to clarify things.

------
dewey
This is great, thanks for sharing. I used to use ifconfig.me but somehow it's
taking a long time to respond even if you are just using curl. So I'm glad
I'll be able to replace it with your site.

~~~
thejosh
Noticed ifconfig.me is very patchy in terms of response time, this tool does
look nice if it stays fast.

------
joshguthrie

      $ time curl ifconfig.me
      88.177.189.XX
      curl ifconfig.me  0,01s user 0,01s system 0% cpu 2,517 total
      $
    

How is this for "cluttered with ads, taking too many seconds to respond"?

~~~
namidark
I've had the response time vary wildly -- also try opening that up in a
browser and you'll see what I mean.

------
geuis
Pretty cool! I've been running [http://jsonip.com](http://jsonip.com) for a
few years too.

------
vezzy-fnord
Any way in particular that this would be preferable over using desktop tools
and shell utilities?

~~~
tptacek
For starters, because you _can 't_ use desktop tools to reliably figure out
your effective, routed IP address.

------
tzury
Great work!

'/as' and '/rbl' are quite useful.

thanks for sharing this and the source code as well.

------
jasonrojas
oh look another IP info site....

Did I mention [http://ifconfig.me/](http://ifconfig.me/) ?

------
Malstrond
No IPv6 :(

~~~
jlgaddis
[http://icanhazip.com](http://icanhazip.com)

------
malandrew
There is also ifconfig.me

------
matiasb
really useful

